# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  А не построить ли нам Ми-4.

## MAX

Долго думал, что можно построить после Файрфлая. Остановился на Ми-4. Давно он у меня лежит (КР). В этом году фирма СИРО выпустила на него три набора смолы. Собственно, эта смола и вдохновляет меня.
Пока все выглядит вполне убедительно и красиво. Посмотрим, что будет получаться. Самое сложное на сегодняшний день, это отпилить от смоляных деталей излишки литья.
Всем кому интересно - велкам. Буду ждать дельных советов и комментариев. :Tongue:

----------


## Александр II

Максим, можно совет один??? Не показывайте то, что у вас получится в итоге. А то после вашего файрфлая, хочется спрятать свои модели подальше  :Smile: 

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Сам счас заканчиваю текущую модель и тоже подумываю о начеле той-же модели с такой-же смолой.

----------


## MAX

Во! Отлично. Будем строить вместе. Должно получится (в смысле на сайте) очень интересно. И обязательно все будем показывать, показывать, показывать. :о)))
Я сегодня весь день пилил излишки литья на деталях из смолы. Уматался. Завтра может красить начну внутрянку.
За валароундом хорошо далеко ходить не надо. Здесь отличный есть.

----------


## KAJUK

Есть парочка эксклюзивных ч\б фото кабины рабочей машины.Не пригодиться?
А.К.
Свой так и не закончил-слишком много инфы,что бы делать плохо:-(

----------


## MAX

Нам все пригодится.
Спасибо.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Я включусь в гонку позже, да и работать буду медленнее у меня еще Харриер делать минимум 1,5 недели с моей скоростью

----------


## Owl

Мож пригодятся фотки монинские 87-го года...  :Wink:

----------


## KAJUK

1980г.,А\П Ржевка

----------


## MAX

Спасибо за фото. Очень интересно.

Ну, а вот, что у меня получается.
Весь день ушел на покраску деталей кабины. 
Грунт, краска (серая нитра), тонировка пигментами Тамия, легкий "фильтр" (св. серая нитра) и роспись мелочевки.

----------


## KAJUK

Еще немного

----------


## Александр II

http://www.mi-helicopter.ru/rus/inde...cat=1&photo=32

может сгодится...

-----------
Александр.

----------


## MAX

Возникли тут вопросы по кабине.
1. Какого цвета подушки на пилотских сиденьях? И какого цвета привязные ремни на них?
2. Под капотом двигателя, сверху, где стоит крыльчатка охлаждения двигателя, расположен бак. Я так понимаю, что это маслобак. Какого он цвета?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Максим, а разве нет у тебя книжки WWP на Ми-4 - там много фоток внутрянки

----------


## MAX

Нет. Жаба задушила. :о)) Теперь жалею. И клуба долго не будет, а то бы прикупил.

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=MAX;22612]Возникли тут вопросы по кабине.
1. Какого цвета подушки на пилотских сиденьях?
Коричневый кожзаменитель.Сверху одевались чехлы из х\б материала св-св-серые,почти белые(на одном фото лежит свернутый за креслом командира)

 И какого цвета привязные ремни на них?

Серо-стального или зелено-серого цвета,как лямки парашюта.
2. Под капотом двигателя, сверху, где стоит крыльчатка охлаждения двигателя, расположен бак. Я так понимаю, что это маслобак. Какого он цвета?
Коричневый.Внутренний капот(виден через сектора сетки) и створки капота-серебрянка(пудра+эмалит),пр  и эксплуатации от горячего воздуха в районе створок,слегка желтоватый и подкопченый...
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Вот спасибо.
Про кресла так и предпологал, а вот про бак - думал желтый был. Буду знать. А трубочек там много, вокруг этого бака? Или гладенькое все. СИРО оригинально дает это место. Смоляной нос с частью кожуха двигателя, вентелятором и баком закрывается железкой с сетками сверху. Кое-что там будет видно через сетку.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Я когда-то сканировал эту книженцию для приятеля, но там 115 метров - как их передать?

----------


## MAX

Да, Бог с ней. Спасибо. Пока не надо. Вроде все вопросы пока решаются, а если уж совсем припрет, то дам знать. :Wink:

----------


## KAJUK

> Вот спасибо.
> Про кресла так и предпологал, а вот про бак - думал желтый был. Буду знать. А трубочек там много, вокруг этого бака? Или гладенькое все. СИРО оригинально дает это место. Смоляной нос с частью кожуха двигателя, вентелятором и баком закрывается железкой с сетками сверху. Кое-что там будет видно через сетку.


То что обещал+м-система.Трубопроводы коричневые.
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо! То, что надо.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

К теме, Максим, - на многих поршневых ЛА соблюдается некий стандарт:
маслосистема (и трубопроводы) - насыщенный коричневый, бензо - желтый, слегка "ядовитый", воздух - светло синий. Можно привести к стандарту FS, только тайм овер... И, как говориться пользуясь случаем - как Вам удается найти время на хобби.... Пе-2 МРМовский уже месяц никак до покраски не дотяну...

----------


## MAX

Да, про стандарты я в курсе. Кстати, они используются не только на полшневых аппаратах, но и по сей день. Просто "переклинило" и показалось, что бак должен быть желтым.Да и эстетически смотрелось бы веселее. :Smile:  Но, уже разобрались.
А время на хобби, это просто. Надо только себя каждый день немножко заставлять что-то сделать. Не откладывать на завтра, а садиться за стол хоть на 15 - 20 мин и делать какую-нибудь детальку. Сначало тяжело, потом втягиваешься. :Biggrin:

----------


## KAJUK

[QUOTE=Ученик Чкалова;22636]К теме, Максим, - на многих поршневых ЛА соблюдается некий стандарт:
маслосистема (и трубопроводы) - насыщенный коричневый, бензо - желтый, слегка "ядовитый", воздух - светло синий.
А не черный???Светло-синий вроде кислород.....
А.К.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - на многих поршневых ЛА соблюдается некий стандарт:


Это не "некий", это стандарт. Топливо-желтым, гидро-серым, масло-коричневым, воздух-черным, кислород-голубым.

----------


## MAX

Вот, что получается при сборке. Как оказалось, не все так гладко. Некоторые детали кабины пришлось подгонять (и значительно) по покраске.
А вот например, набор СИРО со смоляным носом не стыкуется (этот самый нос) с кабиной. Получается, что надо воспользоваться только каким-то одним из предлогаемых наборов. В противном случае, если надо обьединить эти наборы, приходится что-то отпиливать.  :Frown:  Засада, одним словом.

----------


## MAX

Еще немного.
Эх! Жалко, что большую часть этой красоты больше не увидишь. Но греет мысль, что это есть.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это не "некий", это стандарт. Топливо-желтым, гидро-серым, масло-коричневым, воздух-черным, кислород-голубым.


Да, забыл. Трубки пожарной системы-красным.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это не "некий", это стандарт. Топливо-желтым, гидро-серым, масло-коричневым, воздух-черным, кислород-голубым.


Да, забыл. Трубки пожарной системы-красным, но иногда они не красятся.

----------


## MAX

Между делом заменил блистеры на самодельные.
На все про все ушло полтора часа. Это и на изготовление болванки из оргстекла, и на само выдавливание, и на фотографирование.
Технология простая и всем известная - болванка из оргстекла и разогретая упаковочная пленка.
По моему не плохо получилосбь. :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAX

По ходу возникают вопросы.
Вопрос по светотехнике на Ми-4. Где и что расположено? Сколько посадочных фар в носу? Соответствует ли расположение фар и АНО в чертежах из "АиВ"?  Можно просто на пальцах обьяснить, я понятливый.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По ходу возникают вопросы.
> Вопрос по светотехнике на Ми-4. Где и что расположено? Сколько посадочных фар в носу? Соответствует ли расположение фар и АНО в чертежах из "АиВ"?  Можно просто на пальцах обьяснить, я понятливый.
> Заранее благодарен.


За капотом мотоотсека стоит ФР-100, а снизу-ЛФСВ-45. Чертеж из АиВ не видел.

----------


## MAX

Продолжим.
Вот, что имеется на сегодняшний день. Не могу сказать, что все стыкуется хорошо. Определенные проблемы есть. Дело в том, что кабина пилотов и двигательный отсек не стыкуются между собой. Как я понял, надо ставить или кабину, или носовую часть. Придется доставать большой рашпиль и что-то придумывать и подгонять. :Smile:

----------


## MAX

А вот, собственно, животрепещущий вопрос. Иммитация двигателя закрывается травленым капотом, что выглядит весьма эротично. :Wink:  На капоте, как известно, есть сетки, через которые достаточно хорошо просматривается подкапотное пространство. :Rolleyes:  Вопрос:
Как и когда устанавливать этот капот если его придется подгонять и подшпаклевывать, и при покраске не надуть краски под сетки на двигатель? У кого какие мысли будут или предложения?
У меня только одна - устанавливать капот, подгонять его и шпаклевать. Затем только на сетки наложить маски из скоча. После покраски снять маски и кисточкой аккуратоно прокрасить сетки. Ничего другого на ум не приходит. :Confused:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

MAX amazing job as usual!  :Eek:

----------


## MAX

> MAX amazing job as usual!


Jean-Philippe, СПАСИБО!
Я стараюсь. :Smile:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим - насчет капотов с сетками - можно подогнать "Всухую", покрасить, уже потом приклеить и дальше по стыкам пройтись аэром (если необходимость будет). Но это надо в руках подержать. Иногда правильнее делать, как задумали...

----------


## Котков Андрей

Я за покраску оборота, полного приклеивания, заливку клеем - шпатлевку, закрытие скотчем сеток и потом их докраску кистью

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Да да,сначала все клеить-шпаклевать,потом красить,потом подкрашивать.
А вот как,Максим с пылюкой,которая обязательно налетит и налипнет с внутренней стороны остекления бороться будешь?

Для меня,блин больной вопрос.

----------


## MAX

> Да да,сначала все клеить-шпаклевать,потом красить,потом подкрашивать.
> А вот как,Максим с пылюкой,которая обязательно налетит и налипнет с внутренней стороны остекления бороться будешь?
> 
> Для меня,блин больной вопрос.


Друзья, спасибо за советы. Вы убедили меня в правильности выбранного пути. :Wink: 
С таким дверным проемом пыли можно не бояться. Туда не только дунуть можно, но и кисточкой подлезть. Так что чего - чего, я пыли здесь я не боюсь. 
А потом еще есть один хороший способ бороться с пылью на остеклении - надо натереть изнутри остекление каким-нибудь полирующим составом для мебели с антистатиком (только не аэрозоль) и в неприметный темный уголок кабины капнуть капельку машинного масла. Не на 100 процентов гарантирует от пыли, но сильно помогает.
Еще раз всем спасибо! :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Вот, что получается. Капот установлен, подогнан, зашпаклеван и зашкурен.

----------


## flanker27

Извиняюсь, Максим, но ИМХО получается неправильно. Капот Ми-4 имеет двойную кривизну и при виде сбоку мы должны видеть кривую линию. Здесь же получается прямая. Сильно искажается облик всего капота... Да и ячейка сетки кажется слишком крупной. 
Как-то надо исправлять...

----------


## MAX

> Извиняюсь, Максим, но ИМХО получается неправильно. Капот Ми-4 имеет двойную кривизну и при виде сбоку мы должны видеть кривую линию. Здесь же получается прямая. Сильно искажается облик всего капота... Да и ячейка сетки кажется слишком крупной. 
> Как-то надо исправлять...


Да, есть такое дело. Но если Вы хоть раз работали с травлением, то прекрасно должны знать, что двойную кривизну на травленых деталях получить практически невозможно. Складки и вмятины можно, а вот двойную кривизну - увы. Приходится с этим мириться. 
Сетка крупновата - так это хорошо (в данном случае). Видите ли , нельзя в маленьком масштабе напрямую воспроизводить некоторые детали. Помимо масштаба есть еще законы пропорции. Если бы сетка, в данном случае, была воспроизведена точно в масштабе (что в принципе весьма затруднительно, учитывая размеры ячейки и диаметр проволоки сетки), то выглядело это как сетка чулка - ничего под ней не видо было бы и не понятно, что там сетка. А так, пропорции окон и просматреваемого пространства под сеткой соблюдены.
Еще, при этом, хорошо бы учитывать масштаб фото (намного крупнее модели). В реале все выглядит немного по другому - и кривизна капота не так критична, и сетка (с 50-и см) смотрится вполне достойно.

----------


## MAX

И так, продолжим.
Как известно, Ми-4 весь проклепан наружней клепкой. Вот эту клепку и я начал делать. Сегодня успел только часть одного борта. Ну, еще парочку накладных панелей обшивки успел сделать. :Rolleyes:

----------


## KAJUK

С интересом слежу!
Сектора с сеткой у кабины можно слегка продавить-там технари "ходят",хотя и запрещено...
А.К.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Xорошая работа!  :Eek: 
Nice riveting!
Where did you get this tool?

----------


## MAX

Thanks, Jean-Philippe!
I have bought this tool on club in Moscow. It do under the order. Manual work. It is possible to order any step of a gear. I have taken at a walk 0,6 and 0,5мм.

----------


## KAJUK

> С интересом слежу!
> Сектора с сеткой у кабины можно слегка продавить-там технари "ходят",хотя и запрещено...
> А.К.


Прикладываю фото:-)

----------


## MAX

Спасибо.
Промять их можно будет после покраски. Это не сложно.
Я вот смотрю и удивляюсь - как все просто и гениально было сделано. Меня бы уволили из КБ, если бы я нарисовал что-то подобное в 92-м году. :Smile:  У меня на даче так сетка на заборе закреплена.
А случайно стоек шасси крупно нет? Дело близится к шасси и чувствую, что придется их делать самому(хорошо, что не сложные). Уж больно родные стойки какие-то субтильные. :Frown:

----------


## CINN

> Спасибо.
> Промять их можно будет после покраски. Это не сложно.
> Я вот смотрю и удивляюсь - как все просто и гениально было сделано. Меня бы уволили из КБ, если бы я нарисовал что-то подобное в 92-м году. У меня на даче так сетка на заборе закреплена.
> А случайно стоек шасси крупно нет? Дело близится к шасси и чувствую, что придется их делать самому(хорошо, что не сложные). Уж больно родные стойки какие-то субтильные.


Не подойдёт?

----------


## CINN

> Не подойдёт?


Ещё по шасси:

----------


## MAX

Конечно пригодится. Спасибо!

----------


## MAX

Расклепка вроде закончилась. Конечно не 100 процентное совпадение, но похоже. Старался делать по чертежу и фото.

----------


## MAX

Ну а вот и схемы и фото шасси пригодились. Пол дня делал основные стойки шасси. Металлические трубочки разного диаметра, медная проволока и фольга - самоклейка.

----------


## MAX

За сегодня успел только сделать передние стойки шасси. Три штуки улетело в помойку, но две получились. 
Металлическая трубка, медная проволока, фольга - самоклейка и капелька припоя. Отверстия в стойках - места под ПВД и подкосы.

----------


## MAX

Ну вот, мы встали на свои ножки уже.
Потихонечку, процесс продвигается. :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Поскольку дело движется к покраске Ми-4, ищу фото данного вертолета. Очень хотелось бы - пограничника СССР (с белой полосой или по створкам грузолюка, или вокруг балки).  В идеале, фото с двух бортов.
Из имеющейся информации, только боковик из "АиВ".
Может у кого в загашнике завалялось?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## MAX

Пока идет поиск варианта окраски сделал вход в кабину.
Тонкий пластик и рифленая фольга из пачки сигарет.

----------


## Helix

Что-то выступает травленка (сама прямая, плохо на изгиб ложится) - это убрать возможно ??

----------


## MAX

Этого уже нет. Фото устаревают быстрее чем продвигается постройка.

----------


## MAX

Нашел вот такое интересное фото.
Вопрос.
Стандартна ли установка указаных фар на основных стойках шасси? Или же это какая-то спец доработка? Фара под подножкой входной двери выглядит вполне логично, а вот вторая (справа) встречается очень редко.

----------


## MAX

Собственно дело подошло к покраске. Установил все атенны, хвостовую опору и всевозможную мелочевку. Некоторые мелкие детали, как нижняя подножка пилота, дворники и т.д., будут устанавливаться после покраски.
Вопрос и просьба к знатокам - что еще я мог упустить из деталей?

----------


## MAX

И еще немного фото.
Покраска начнется через неделю. Так что есть время что-то доделать.
Жду ценных предложений. :Smile:

----------


## ЖеШе

Периодически просматриваю этот ресурс. А тут наткнулся на такую тему (Ми-4). Решил даже зарегистрироваться. Очень интересен сей объект (Ми-4). Уже больше полугода собираю инфу и фото по хеликоптеру, а в шкафу дожидается заветная коробка с уменьшенным в 72 раза оригиналом. И назрели такие 2 вопроса:
1. МАХ, где смолу преобрести можно?
2. А второй даже не вопрос а просьба больше. Если нет проблем с трафиком, возможно ли залить на какой-нибудь файлообменник, упоминавшуюся выше лит-ру на 115 Мб?
С уважением, Евгений.

----------


## MAX

> Периодически просматриваю этот ресурс. А тут наткнулся на такую тему (Ми-4). Решил даже зарегистрироваться. Очень интересен сей объект (Ми-4). Уже больше полугода собираю инфу и фото по хеликоптеру, а в шкафу дожидается заветная коробка с уменьшенным в 72 раза оригиналом. И назрели такие 2 вопроса:
> 1. МАХ, где смолу преобрести можно?
> 2. А второй даже не вопрос а просьба больше. Если нет проблем с трафиком, возможно ли залить на какой-нибудь файлообменник, упоминавшуюся выше лит-ру на 115 Мб?
> С уважением, Евгений.


Спасибо, Евгений!
1. Смолу я покупал на московском клубе у Яромира. Он принимает заказы и, как говорит, с "СИРО" проблем нет. Всегда может привезти. 
В крайнем случае эту смолу можно заказать в нескольких и-нет магазинах.
2. За книжкой Вам надо обратиться к Андрею Каткову. Я ее так и не скачал.

----------


## ЖеШе

> В крайнем случае эту смолу можно заказать в нескольких и-нет магазинах.


Если не трудно, какие и-магазины, сегодня полдня излазил, ничего похожего и рядом не нашел :(

----------


## MAX

> Если не трудно, какие и-магазины, сегодня полдня излазил, ничего похожего и рядом не нашел :(


http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/?FULL=CIRO7217
http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/?FULL=CIROC019
http://www.hannants.co.uk/search/?FULL=CIRO7218
Это первое, что попалось. Надо еще у чехов покопаться.
А это сайт самого "СИРО". Кстати, с этими товарищами можно списаться напрямую.
Ми-4 в самом низу страницы.
http://www.ciromodels.com/

----------


## MAX

Все полости и дырочки закрыл масками. Фиолетовые маски - стопколлор от Хамброл, голубой (на иллюминаторах) - стопколлор от Микроскейл, на решотках капота - тамиевский скоч, на остеклении кабины - прозрачный канцелярский скоч.
Все готово к покраске.

----------


## ЖеШе

МАХ, огромное спасибо за инфу ;)

----------


## ЖеШе

есть такая фотка

----------


## An-Z

> ....Жду ценных предложений.


Зачотная модель получается, однако.. Максим, не знаю. насколько моё замечание будет полезно, но.. на всех виденных мною Ми-4 на "ушах" воздухозаборников были стальные "шипастые" накладки, т.к. места эти часто используются как ступеньки.. блестящие такие.. или они будут "апосля" установлены?
Вообще, по мелочёвке надо будет фото поглядеть..

----------


## MAX

Поставил я эти накладки уже. Спасибо за подсказку.
Сегодня начал красить. Если получится , вечером покажу.

----------


## MAX

Ну, вот. После обезжиривания и грунтовки, небольшой предшейпинг. По линиям расшивки черной краской. Ну и голубая красочка. Теперь пусть сохнет дня два.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, как сегда замечательно!
Скажите, как вы закрываете полости бумажками с масколом? Бумажка намазывается и прикладывается к проёму изнутри?

И ещё... Где сейчас клуб-то в Москве проходит? Раньше был на Авиамоторной, потом переехал куда-то. 
У кого там можно купить такую же клепалку из шестерёнки, как у вас?

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Из бумаги вырезается кусочек, чуть больше закрываемого проема (на грузовой рампе ровно по размерам проема). Внутрь закрываемой полости кладем кусочек поролона и вставляем нашу бумажку так, чтобы изнутри ее подпирал поролон. Промазываем сверху стопколлором. И все. Грузовой проем немного по другому. Там торец 1,5 мм. Его намазываем колорстопом и на ного прикладываем бумажную маску, вырезанную точно по обводам. Ждем пару минут и намазываем маску снаружи стопколлором. Практика показывает, что это самый надежный способ.
Клуб сейчас находится в д/к "Москворечье". Это на Каширском шоссе. Пара остановок от метро Каширская на тролейбусе, от центра. Каждый понедельник, с 17-00.

----------


## Котков Андрей

вот тут по идее эта книжка есть, скачивайте 

http://www.bronarm.ru/forum//index.php?showtopic=3810

----------


## Pepelatz

Спасибо!
10 декабря будет клуб?
И ещё, Максим, я так и не пойму, как вы режете расшивку. Вы мне по почте рассказывали про скальпель - так и не понял принципа его работы...

----------


## MAX

Да, 10-го клуб будет.
Ну а про расшивку, я даже не знаю как рассказать-то. Обычный переточеный скальпель. Заточено очень тонко под штык (трехгранный). Мне легче один раз показать, чем обьяснить. Давайте, если на клуб приедете, там встретимся и пообщаемся.

----------


## Pepelatz

Хорошо, Максим, я приеду в клуб и найду вас :)
И вопрос: фольга на корпусе простая, от шоколадки, или модельная, типа BMF? Чем она приклеена?

----------


## MAX

Фольга - самоклеящеяся. Продается в рулонах (типа малярного скоча) на строительных рынках.

----------


## ЖеШе

Андрей, спасибо. Уже нашел эту книженцию в другом месте.

МАХ, а где можно найти Яромира (смола Ми-4). Тоже на клубе?

----------


## MAX

На следующем клубе, на втором этаже. Его там все знают.

----------


## MAX

Наконец-то можно продолжить.
Закрываем нижние поверхности масками - тамиевский скоч и колорстоп от Хамброл.

----------


## MAX

А вот и зелененький цвет. Маски пока не сняты, только покрасил.

----------


## MAX

Маски сняты. Без потерь не обошлось. :Redface:  К счастью, не смертельных - немножко отвалилась хвостовая опора. Все легко и быстро восстанавливается.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, такой глянец на нитре получается только если она покупная? Все мои нитры (Хобби и Хобби-плюс) матовые чрезмерно, не знаю зачем их изготовитель даже в авиационные цвета матирующую добавку добавляет

----------


## MAX

Да, это обычная нитра, а не специальная модельная. Я вот тоже не знаю, зачем краску делать матовой, если существуют хорошие матовые лаки. Глянец, это однозначный плюс при покраске. Как минимум снимаются проблемы с "серебрением" декалей.

----------


## MAX

Начал переводить декали и тут же возник вопрос.
Судя по фотографиям, техничка была черного цвета. А были ли какие-либо надписи другого цвета (красные, желтые, белые) на бортах? И где (в каких местах) расположены на Ми-4 надписи -"швартовка"?
Заранее блпгодарен.

И еще. Была ли на "вояках" надпись на хвостовой балке "ОПАСНО". На музейных машинах все замалевано.

----------


## MAX

День сегодня плодотворный получился. Вот и декали. Хорошо, что их не много.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, великолепно, как всегда. У меня такой же взгляд на технику покраски авиатехники. 
Скажите, а как вы ищите эталоны для смешивания цветов? 
Глянец на нитре ещё очень помогает при покраске.

Накатку для заклёпок на клубе я так и не купил, купил только скрайбер... Вообще клуб оскудел, с инструментом прост обеда, и красок акан я там не нашёл.

Кстати, Максим, а ЛНД модели вы не делаете? У Амодел есть масса интересных девайсов :)

----------


## MAX

Эталоны цветов я не ищу. Просто смотрю фото (желательно хорошие), боковики и по возможности пользуюсь здравым смыслом. Вобщем, мешаю "на глазок".
Накатку для заклепок, это надо этого товарища попросить хорошо. Заинтересовать его. Он просто немного леница. :о)) А акановцы бывают на клубе постоянно. Видно только в последний раз не приехали.
А-Модела лежат у меня несмнтные залежи. Ждут своего часа. Все построю, было бы только время.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а вот у вас пузырьки с краской на фото видны - это остатки краски или про запас просто намешано?

----------


## MAX

Конечно про запас. Еще ведь красить створки грузоотсека, сдвижные двери пилотов, мелочевку всякую. Еще и останется на будущее. Потом, если понадобится похожий цвет, останется только подобрать нужный оттенок. И все, краска готова.

----------


## Pepelatz

А грунтуете вы чем теперь? Раньше был грунт жёлтый аиационный.

----------


## MAX

И сейчас он же - ФЛ-086. Просто для моделей его надо разводить пожиже. От ядовито - желтого цвета остается только легкий желтоватый оттенок. Очень хороший грунт.

----------


## ЖеШе

Максим, вопрос, а как створки грузового отсека красить будете, чтобы линия раздела цветов на створках совпала с такой же на фьюзеляже?

----------


## ЖеШе

[QUOTE=MAX;23315]
Накатку для заклепок, это надо этого товарища попросить хорошо. Заинтересовать его. Он просто немного леница. :о)) [QUOTE]

Pepelatz, Надо оптом заинтересовать. Мне сей девайс тоже интересен  :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

> Максим, вопрос, а как створки грузового отсека красить будете, чтобы линия раздела цветов на створках совпала с такой же на фьюзеляже?


Да просто. Сначала белой краской накрашу. Потом закрою белые полосы масками и закрашу голубым. Прилажу створку к фюзелажу и карандашиком отмечу. Закрою голубой масками и покрашу зеленым. И все. А что, есть какая-то другая технология? :Smile: 
Да, чуть не забыл. Поскольку твердость смоляных створок больше чем пластика, то створки расклепаю уже по краске.

----------


## MAX

Пока покрасочные работы приостановлены (по независящим от меня причинам), есть возможность заниматься только не пахнущими делами. :Biggrin:  А именно тонировкой.
Расшивку решил ничем не проливать вообще. Только тонировка тамиевскими пигментами. Думаю, что больше ничего не надо добавлять. Только серебрянкой сделать сколы и протертости. Но это после матового лака.

----------


## MAX

Пока суть да дело, немного поковырял лопасти.
На законцовках лопастей сделал габаритные огни. В пластике они только намечены расшивкой. Аккуратно делаем вырез (полукруглый) и капаем капельку эпоксидной смолы (прозрачная пятиминутка). После высыхания обтачиваем по форме законцовки и полируем.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а как пигмент вы наносите? Узкой кистью или широкой мягкой?

----------


## MAX

Плоской, средней по мягкости кистью. Эта кисточка для макияжа, я купил ее в косметическом магазине. В некоторых случаях использую паролоновый тампон (который в комплекте или есть у меня похожие на них).

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим, а все же почему отказались от проливания швов?

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а все же почему отказались от проливания швов?


Просто не вижу смысла проливать расшивку на данной модели. 
Расшивка глубокая, да в нее еще и пигмент втерт. Получаются теже яйца только вид сбоку. :Smile:  По зелени проливать (в данном случае) - тоже особого смысла нет, не видно этого будет. Вот лючки, которые попадают на номера, там можно чуть-чуть капнуть, но не более того.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим, я немного слукавил. Дело в том, что крой, точнее, его цвет никогда однородным не бывает и заливка дает очень красивый, но не всегда реальный эффект. Файрфлай смотрится потрясающе, но я специально посмотрел фото самолета - линии кроя не такие "конкретные", как на модели. Выкладывать их нет смысла - Вы и так это знаете. У Вас свой подход и главное, он вполне устаивает Вас.
Просто показалось, что Вы решили отойти от такой тонировки. 
С нетерпением жду результата работы с Ми-4. Удачи!

----------


## MAX

> Максим, я немного слукавил. Дело в том, что крой, точнее, его цвет никогда однородным не бывает и заливка дает очень красивый, но не всегда реальный эффект. Файрфлай смотрится потрясающе, но я специально посмотрел фото самолета - линии кроя не такие "конкретные", как на модели. Выкладывать их нет смысла - Вы и так это знаете. У Вас свой подход и главное, он вполне устаивает Вас.
> Просто показалось, что Вы решили отойти от такой тонировки. 
> С нетерпением жду результата работы с Ми-4. Удачи!


Это понятно. :Smile:  Тут вопрос немного в другом. Попробую обьяснить.
Очень многие (и я в том числе, раньше) сравнивают модели с реальными самолетами, а этого делать (прямо так в лоб) не совсем правильно. 100 процентной копии из модели все равно не получится ни при каких обстоятельствах. С этим, я думаю никто спорить не будет. Модели надо сравнивать с другими моделями и чертежами. Расшивка это самое больное место у любой модели, особенно в 72-ом масштабе. Она никогда не будет копийной если сравнивать с фото реальных машин. А теперь посмотрим на чертежи (хорошие). Что мы видим? Все аккуратно расчерчено практически одинаковыми линиями - и стыки обшивки, и люки. В жизни же такого нет. Я прав? Но показана конструкция аэроплпна, его особенности и пр. Так вот, я пришел к такому выводу (для себя и его не навязываю), что наши модели, это больше "обьемный чертеж", чем что-то еще. Плюс раскрашенный. :Smile:  Выделение расшивки, при таком подходе, себя оправдывает. Да, это не копийно, но с инженерной точки зрения, все правильно. Парадокс.
Вот такой мой подход. Кому-то нравится, кому-то нет.
Кстати, я еще не видел ни одной модели с копийной расшивкой. Может у кого и получится. :Wink:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Хм, объемный и оживший в цвете 3D чертеж?... Это нечто и действительно, парадоксально. И - как бы сказать - идея захватывает! Не знаю, хоть и не мое но, действительно, объяснение полное и понятное.

----------


## MAX

И так. Все задуто матовым лаком "АКАН". Маски сняты. В некоторых местах, конечно придется подкрашивать, но это не проблема. Установлены колеса "Экипаж".
Не высоковато он стоит (в смысле корма)?

----------


## Akiman

> Не высоковато он стоит (в смысле корма)?


Да, немного хвост приопустить стоило бы :-)
Может, стойки подобжать?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим - однозначно высоко получилось. Даже зрительно бросается в глаза опущенные вниз нижние части основных стоек. И, ИМХО, несколько излишняя матовость. Полуглянцевый Акан, возможно, был бы более уместен. А так - модель будет супер! Уже видно...

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Вот, навскидку, так привычнее выглядит...

----------


## MAX

Пришлось делать хирургию. Вырезал с каждой стойки по 2мм. Вот, что получилось. Вроде похоже стало.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, всё здорово! Непривычно видеть незалитую расшивку, кажется у вас новый этап в стиле окраски.

----------


## Baiji

> ... В некоторых местах, конечно придется подкрашивать, но это не проблема...


Если не секрет, расскажите технологию подкрашивания. И какого размера может быть "скол"?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## MAX

> Если не секрет, расскажите технологию подкрашивания. И какого размера может быть "скол"?
> Заранее спасибо.


Да какой тут секрет. Вот например, на модели под вторым левым иллюминатором, после снятия маски, оторвался кусочек краски (на фото видно светлое пятнышко). Закрашивается тонкой кисточкой той же краской (только краска погуще чуть-чуть чем для аэрографа). Вот и все секреты. 
Еще место подкраски - стык на стойках (после укорочения). Точно так же, кисточкой аккуратно.
На модели, кстати, все уже подкрашено. :Smile:

----------


## Pepelatz

Что-то затихла работа...

----------


## MAX

Да нет,не затихла, а преостановилась. Это же не моя основная работа, к сожалению. На носу праздники, надо к ним готовиться. На днях открывается выставка МКСМ - надо и к ней подготовиться (святое дело).
Да, к тому же, начался процесс "мелочевки", а тут тороптться не надо. За прошедшие дни я только успел нашпиговать ротор травленкой (без покраски). По чуть - чуть делаю хвостовой винт.
Вот вопрос на засыпку (пока идут подготовительные работы) - Как правильно красились лопасти винта на Ми-4? Втулка, понятное дело - металл. А вот сами лопасти сверху и снизу, как? Встречается, в основном, черный низ и серый или зеленый (как фюзеляж) верх. Правильно, или я что-то путаю? Были ли покрашены законцовки на лопостях и в какой цвет? (Мне тут попалась на глаза одна фотка, где законцовки на лопастях были покрашены в желтый цвет, но только снизу. О, как!)
А хвостовой винт как правильно был крашен? Не на музейных машинах, а на строевых. Какие законцовки были в строю? Белый - красный - белый, или желтые?

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а как вы транспортируете модели на выставку? Я не на машине, и боюсь их поломать...

----------


## MAX

Да все просто делается. Берем коробку чуть больше модели (или сами делаем из картона, или подбираем подходящую из под обуви). Делаем ложементы из поролона на крылья и фюзелаж (так чтобы не задевали ложементы антенны и прочую мелочевку). Только ложементы эти должны быть, что называется "в натяг", чтобы модель в них не болталась и сидела прочно. Так же ложементы должны быть по высоте с таким расчетом, чтобы модель в ложементах висела в воздухе и не касалась стойками шасси пола коробки. Вклеиваем все это дело в коробку (на обычный "момент"), ждем пока высохнет и все. Вставляем модель в коробку и нежно везем на выставку. 
Сколько возил, ни разу ничего не сломал.

----------


## Pepelatz

А я уверен что сломаю :(

----------


## MAX

Чтобы не говорили, что процесс затормозился, вот несколько фото сделанного. :Smile: 
Втулка ротора и дверь.
Вопрос об окраске винтов остается в силе.

----------


## KAJUK

> Чтобы не говорили, что процесс затормозился, вот несколько фото сделанного.
> Втулка ротора и дверь.
> Вопрос об окраске винтов остается в силе.


МАХ,приветствую!
У нас "лопатки"(почему-то называли именно так)Н.В.окрашивались снизу в черный,сверху в серый(средне).
Р.В.-см фото,серый и красные(темно) полосы.

----------


## MAX

Понятно. Спасибо!

----------


## KAJUK

> Понятно. Спасибо!


Да,еще вспомнил для реализма.При регулировки конусности Н.В.каждую лопасть (самый кончик)красили цветными карандашами в разный цвет.После "отбивки"(по куску перкали на шесте)оставались остатки тех цветов карандаша .Очень слабые,но заметные...
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Я вот, всетаки думаю, что у вояк лопасти сверху были зеленые. Немного другого цвета чем фюзеляж, но зеленые. Уж больно темными они выглядят на ч\б фото, чем серый цвет.
А с рулевым винтом понятно - серый. Законцовки - красный - белый - красный (нашел фото).
А какими карандашами натерали законцовки лопастей? По идее три разных цвета должно быть.

----------


## MAX

Сегодня, наконец-то занялся створками. Хоть что-то смог покрасить. :Wink: 
Створки надо будкт еще подчистить, накатать на них клепку, оттонировать, задуть лаком и сделать с внутренней стороны усиливающие распорки.

----------


## KAJUK

[А какими карандашами натерали законцовки лопастей? По идее три разных цвета должно быть.[/QUOTE]

4 разных цвета.На модельке это должно выглядеть как легкая(стертая) узенькая  полоска определенного цвета.
А.К.

----------


## MAX

Сделать это будет совсем легко. Пастелью разных цветов по кончикам потереть и готово.

----------


## MAX

Ну, а вот и створки в окончательном виде. Усиливающие распорки из тянутого литника.
Еще один вопрос. Нет ли ни у кого фото трапов? У меня есть одна неплохая фотография, но ее явно не хватает. Поделитесь, плизз.

----------


## CINN

Кстати, о лопастях РВ:

----------


## MAX

А на практике все было по другому. Серые лопасти с красно - бело - красными законцовками.
Спасибо.

----------


## KAJUK

> Кстати, о лопастях РВ:


Я думаю, это соответствует истине для вер-ов ранних серий,когда лопатки Н.В были еще смешанной кострукции(трубчатый лонжерон,нервюры,обшивка -полотно)...Да и собственно в-т создавался для вояк ,осюда и соответствующий окрас...
А.К.

----------


## ionas1988

Если хотите , то немного подождите, есть фото , где на четверке стоят серебристые лопасти.
Цветной слайд,хорошо видна лопасть ее оконцовка,надо отдать слайд в печать,т.к. не могу его отсканировать.

----------


## MAX

С удовольствием посмотрим. Спасибо.

----------


## MAX

Собственно, покрасил рулевой винт. Вот, что получилось. Лаком пока не покрывал.

----------


## ionas1988

... попробовал на своем сканере, но видимо таки надо отдавать в печать...  :Cool:

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
Тут лопасти серые. Стандартная заводская окраска. И судя по всему это музей. Я прав?

----------


## ionas1988

Да,конечно,это же видно,-старая списанная техника на ДОСААФовском аэродроме,середина 80-х.В понедельник будет готов отпечаток.

----------


## KAJUK

> Собственно, покрасил рулевой винт. Вот, что получилось. Лаком пока не покрывал.


При покраске кисточкой подобных полосок острым ножом провожу границы(по основной,в данном случае,серой краске),тогда полоски получаются ровней:-)
А.К.

----------


## MAX

> При покраске кисточкой подобных полосок острым ножом провожу границы(по основной,в данном случае,серой краске),тогда полоски получаются ровней:-)
> А.К.


Красилось по маскам, но немного поспешил и снял маски чуть раньше чем краска окончательно высохла. Ну и к тому же, надо делать поправку на макро. В реале винт чуток поменьше  :Smile: , таких огрехов на нем не видно.
Вот еще, что получилось с дверью. И грузовые трапы. Трапы не доделаны - будет еще силовой набор. 
Вопрос по трапам. Сверху поверхность рифленая (гофр) или в "квадратик"? Так фото сверху найти и не могу. :Confused:

----------


## ionas1988

С Новым Годом!  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

Макс привет , нашел такое фото , наверное уже поздно , но лучше поздно чем никогда , снято очень давно , на Севере отцом.

----------


## MAX

> Макс привет , нашел такое фото , наверное уже поздно , но лучше поздно чем никогда , снято очень давно , на Севере отцом.


Володя, спасибо! И с наступившим. Всех благ.
Отличное фото. По "бороде", это вроде ПС (спасатель). Мелочевку видно, обязательно воспользуюсь.

----------


## MAX

Вот и винт готов. Всетаки, остановился на зеленом верхе.
Ну и чуть - чуть решил ободрать красочку.

Кстати, уже выложил 112 фото "в процессе". Не слабо так получается, сам удивляюсь. :Wink:  Надеюсь, что кому-то это всетаки пригодится.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

:Eek:  :Eek: !!

----------


## ionas1988

Без сомнения пригодится,огромное спасибо!

----------


## FreshDrummer

Пригодится, обязательно, Максим!! Сам скоро планирую начать эту машинку собирать, уже обзавёлся пластиком от ZTS plastyk, вот жду, когда в клубе ТМ появится смола от Сиро =)

Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд и дальнейших Вам успехов.
Кстати, видел Ваши работы на выставке в Музее ВС, оч порадовало =)

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, это тоже на Диш готовится?

----------


## MAX

Если успею, то и на ДиШе обязательно покажу. А то там Саша Невзоров сильно переживает, что вертолетов мало. :о))) Постараюсь добавить.

----------


## MAX

Вот, что на сегодня имеем.
В процессе немного отвалилось переднее колесо, но это дело поправимое. :Rolleyes: 
Остались мелкие антенны, дворники, ну и по мелочи. :Smile:

----------


## Vadim63

[QUOTE=MAX;24063]Кстати, уже выложил 112 фото "в процессе". Не слабо так получается, сам удивляюсь. :Wink:  Надеюсь, что кому-то это всетаки пригодится.[/QUOT
 Большое дело делаете, очень впечатляет, дает толчек, ставит планку к чему стремится. :Smile:  А для новичков ваша работа наглядное пособие. Так держать, прочь сомнения. С уважением.

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

Слежу за веткой с самого начала. Отличная модель получается!

Есть несколько вопросов: Что из себя представляют пигменты тамия, tamiya weathering master это оно и есть? И чем можно развести маскол?

С уважением, Евгений.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Отвечу за Максима, да пигменты Тамийи - это оно и есть:
http://www.tamiya.com/english/produc...ring/index.htm очень удобно.

А маскол я обычно развожу теплой кипяченой водой.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, Андрей.
Маскол еще можно разводить нашатырным спиртом.

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

Спасибо! А после нанесения чем-то покрывать надо? От прикосновения рук не будет стираться?

----------


## MAX

Нет, укрывать не надо. После высыхания получится слой резины фиолетового цвета, который сам кого хочешь закроет.

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

MAX, это я про пигменты спрашивал.:)

----------


## MAX

Пигменты наносятся в самую последнюю очередь и после их применения все покрывается финишным лаком (матовый или глянцевый).

----------


## MAX

И всетаки я его сделал!!!!!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Последние антенны натянуты. Вроде все на своих местах. 
Завтра, с утра стряхну последние пылинки и попробую все это дело отфотографировать нормально. Ну и дальше на ДиШ и сюда, конечно.

----------


## Nazar

В очередной раз , просто взял и убил  смайлик полностью серьезен .

----------


## Vadim63

Восхитительно, ждем продолжений. MAX чем порадуете общество в ближайшее будущее? С уважением.

----------


## Pepelatz

Ребята, а как научиться так копать матчасть??? Я если начинаю рыть носом - сразу охладеваю к машине и теряю интерес... Как усидчивость развить?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Возможно, все должно идти параллельно. Если просто копать и копать без реализации и общения, просто на "результат", то, действительно, быстро устаешь. Но если найденную инфу тут же перекладывать под СВОЮ технологию и приемы работы, так сказать, делать переложение материала под свои руки и возможности с перспективой роста качества работы, то... совсем другое дело. Это то же творчество. Максим?...

----------


## MAX

Спасибо коллеги.
Все правильно говорите. Потихонечку, не спеша. И все всегда получится. Не надо строить изначально грандиозных планов. Все получается в процессе. :Wink: 
По поводу Ми-4. Все снято и обработано. В ближайшее время все перешлю администрации для дальнейшего размещения на сайте.
Еще раз всем большое спасибо за участие, советы и фотографии. :Redface:

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а у вас всегда какая-то модель в работе? Простоев не бывает?
Я после каждого самолёта отдыхаю минимум неделю :)

И ещё: Максим, а не думаете ли вы сделать Су-27 хороший, не обязательно даже в 48-м? Или по Амоделу покопать?

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а у вас всегда какая-то модель в работе? Простоев не бывает?
> Я после каждого самолёта отдыхаю минимум неделю :)
> 
> И ещё: Максим, а не думаете ли вы сделать Су-27 хороший, не обязательно даже в 48-м? Или по Амоделу покопать?


Простоев стараюсь не делать. Расслабляет. :Smile:  Но делать могу только осень - весна. Лето выпадает.
Су-27 подожду от Трумпа в 72-ом. Посмотрю, что они там наваяют.
И по А-Моделу пройдусь. Всему свое время.

----------


## ЖеШе

Отличная работа! А выложенный материал обязательно пригодится.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а не расскажете технологию втирания пигментов в расшивку...?

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а не расскажете технологию втирания пигментов в расшивку...?


Берем не сильно мягкую плоскую кисть (не очень широкую) или поролоновый тампон для макияжа (или в комплекте тамиевских наборов). "Тыкаем" в нужный пигмент и растираем вдоль линий расшивки до нужного оттенка. Лишнее удаляется влажной салфеткой.

----------


## MAX

Не могу не поделиться. :Smile: 
Довел задуманное до логического завершения. Вобщем..., Мимино, фильм второй. :Biggrin:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

PERFECT! And very "countryside"...  :Smile:

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, эту траву наверное лучше красить аэром заново, а то она какая-то слишком изумрудная, как покрашенная зелёнкой :)

Кстати чьи фигруки и бочки? СМК?

----------


## Monitor

> Не могу не поделиться.
> Довел задуманное до логического завершения. Вобщем..., Мимино, фильм второй.


Very nice diorama !!

----------


## MAX

> Максим, эту траву наверное лучше красить аэром заново, а то она какая-то слишком изумрудная, как покрашенная зелёнкой :)
> 
> Кстати чьи фигруки и бочки? СМК?


Травка абсолютно нормальная. Тут все от освещения зависит. Весенние луга Кавказа.
Фигурки, да - СМК. Бочки, канистры и ящики - академия.

----------


## Hawk

Отлично! :Smile: мне бы так :Frown: А не подскажете где можно разжиться инфой по боевому применению сего аппарата(Ближний Восток,Индокитай и т.д.)

----------


## Carrey

Ещё под сотню фоток: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3...f23dc0246332ef

MAX:Carrey - 1:1! Или, корректнее сказать, 72:35! 8) Кто следующий сделает первый совейский ганшип-БМП?

Жаль, что не раскопал эту ветку ДО своей изкоробочной заказной постройки, некоторые косяки всё-таки удалось реализовать. Мобыть, когда-нибудь сделаю такой и для себя, тогда уж оттянусь по-полной, пользуясь Вашей работой как референсом.

PS: мнда, а капот всё-таки угловат... Не пробовали раскатать травло стальным шариком? Или "скопировать" травло на толстую фольгу (как в детстве рубли копировали, заворачивая в фольгу от шоколадок и натирали ложкой 8) ) и раскатать уже её, а после вырезать окошки и вклеить туда мелкую сеточку?

----------


## Kasatka

как то очень немасштабно цвет выглядит. Очень темный.
все-таки в 35м можно было постараться покрасить пореальнее.

----------


## Carrey

Дык, первая модель, чего Вы хотите! В М-Хобби изкоробочники вроде так-же красятся. 8) На будущее учту, постараюсь исправиться по части цветопередачи. Как я понимаю, просто подмешать белого будет мало - оттенок появится ненужный... Буду изучать матчасть по краскам. Приоритет пока отдаю тамиевскому акрилу, из-за экологических соображений (водорастворимость, невонючесть, рукоотмываемость).

Кстати, брюхо - попадались фото и такого насыщенного голубого цвета как у меня(музейные, конечно), и зеленоватого посветлее, как у Максима - строевые были и такие и сякие? Или был светло-зеленовато-голубой стандарт?

----------


## Maximus

Коллеги, собираюсь делать гражданский вариант. Подскажите, какая техничка и куда наносилась на машину. И еще, я не совсем понял, на носовом обтекателе две фары? Или отверстие по центру для чего-то другого?

----------


## MAX

> Коллеги, собираюсь делать гражданский вариант. Подскажите, какая техничка и куда наносилась на машину. И еще, я не совсем понял, на носовом обтекателе две фары? Или отверстие по центру для чего-то другого?


По техничке так сразу не подскажу. Да там ее и не много совсем было. А что касается фар - пожалуйста. В носу стоит две фары - побольше и поменьше. В этой же секции капота есть еще одно отверстие, справа снизу. Это просто отверстие в капоте, там стоят сливные краны. На многих фотографиях их хорошо видно.

----------

